# 9pt. Buck



## Arrowhead (Nov 19, 2010)

I shot this 9pt the other day. He would have been an 11, but broke 2 tines off. I been hunting a couple larger deer than this one, but today kicked off our gun season. I don't gun hunt and after this weekend things get real tough. I seen him searching for a doe 80yds away. I used the Primos "can call" and he ran right to me. He stopped directly under my stand and I could not get a shot. After a few minutes he started to leave and gave me a 20 foot shot.


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 19, 2010)

*Ed*

Man that is one fine looking buck.Congratulations! It's been going on 7 years since I went out due to some problems I had.Maybe next year.Hmmmm,maybe I'll post up some more moose pictures and I'll feel like I went out again


----------



## tree md (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome buck! Congrats!!! That's a fine bow buck... Hell that's a fine buck period!

I hear you about gun season. I only bowhunt now myself. The gun just don't do it for me anymore. I know what you mean about gun season, I start getting a long face if I haven't got my buck by the rifle opener (which was yesterday for us). The bowhunter's chances start to diminish when the rifles open up. 

However, I was lucky enough to kill an 8 on the opening day of our rifle season yesterday with my bow. That takes a lot of pressure off. Plus, I like being the only one on my lease to check a deer (let alone a buck) and I got him with my bow...


----------



## deeker (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice buck!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 22, 2010)

You are the Buck slayer, Nice bucks you have got. Wish they grew em like that here.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice buck! He's huge.


----------

